
Prospects and Dangers of Transcranial Direct Current Stimulation - lincolnpark
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v531/n7592_supp/full/531S6a.html
======
mbaker
So there's evidence that electrical stimulation to the brain can increase
memory retention and even enhance creativity; and running electrical currents
through your head can potentially be unhealthy for your brain..

The current state of this technology reminds me of what acupuncture can do—it
mostly stimulates the nerves and muscles and encourages blood-flow to the pin-
prick.

But is this just the beginning? I think a futurist would say so. Acupuncture
is ancient, but brain science is in its infancy and is backed by the internet
and logarithmically-improving computational instruments.

I'm glad this article makes a reference to the history of shock-therapy and
the science-fiction it inspired, because the potentials that this EEG tech is
bringing to light area mind-blowing. Then again, all the life-extension and
deep-learning AI technology that billionaires are steering towards sound crazy
too.

I'm guessing these EEG kits will be the next major thing in wearables, maybe
in 4-5 years some iteration will be adopted by the early majority. The
machines can already give feedback if there is heightened brain activity or
calm brain activity. How is that any different that the step counter and
heart-rate monitor on your fidbit?

